# Tuning 3.2 V6



## Jonnyboy66 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can anyone recommend relatively straightforward tuning options available for the 3.2 v6?[/b]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Milltek cat back exhaust and a remap is relatively straightforward, together they are good for about 20bhp, I have them on my V6 and i'm well happy. 

Any further and it's not so straightforward - it also starts to really cost 

Sorry, Welcome


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Super charger, Turbo charger, high lift cams. Gets expensive if you go this route.

I believe the 20bhp is a low number but the results are much higher in real 'feel' terms.


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

special filter by K&N (as u can see)
exhaust by Milltek
metal Kat. 100 or 200
remap by MTM
Shell V-power 99


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Milltek cat back exhaust and a remap is relatively straightforward, together they are good for about 20bhp, I have them on my V6 and i'm well happy.
> 
> Any further and it's not so straightforward - it also starts to really cost
> 
> Sorry, Welcome


Who did your remap and what did it cost and what did it give you in net terms? Exhaust (particularly if your are not going for a racing cat) is generally not more than 5-8 bph so I'm curious what you would have paid for 12-15 bph from a remap....?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Super charger, Turbo charger, high lift cams. Gets expensive if you go this route.
> 
> I believe the 20bhp is a low number but the results are much higher in real 'feel' terms.


Starting price is around 12,000 EUR....


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I was always led to believe that there was minimal gain to be made from mod'ing a naturally aspirated car unless you're prepared to spend mega bucks? In comparison to a turbo car where you can get reasonable gain for minimal outlay - chip upgrade for Â£500 can give you a fair few bhp.

Sounds like the best improvement that could be made for the 3.2 V6 is the throttle remap, to make it smoother, and presumably even out the jerky response some owners complain about? However, I've heard that if Audi have to fix anything on your car they may have to overwrite your ECU and you're back to square one.

In general, sounds like mod'ing a 3.2 V6 can be quite expensive if you want to see serious gain ... so might not be worth it?

As I said in another thread though, Â£500 for a chip upgrade on a 3+ year old car is fine, but I'd be reluctant to fettle with a car under warranty as I've heard too many scare stories.

Those with plenty to burn on mods might consider a better/different car to begin with, but appreciate some people lust after the TT ... it's a gorgeous bit of kit, and is possibly one of the only "sports" cars to offer 4WD, which is possibly why the likes of Tosh have remained faithful rather than 'upgrade' to a Porsche, RWD just doesn't work for some, and Porsche's ain't as pretty as you'd hope?

C.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Strange, i was thinking in the car today why i keep buying TTs. I dont have an answer BTW, was just thinking it.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Milltek cat back exhaust and a remap is relatively straightforward, together they are good for about 20bhp, I have them on my V6 and i'm well happy.
> ...


APS did the remap.
I had some issues with the fitment of my Miltek so they offered me a remap free of charge for the inconvenience.
It's not a bolt in the back of the neck type upgrade as you would expect from a turbo remap it's more about drivability. 
Throttle response is much sharper and the car feels stronger and pulls even harder through the whole range.

Had it not been free I would still have payed to have it done it was on my list of things to do. I had a similar map on my MKI V6 and it was superb so I kind of knew what to expect


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Strange, i was thinking in the car today why i keep buying TTs. I dont have an answer BTW, was just thinking it.


funny, i always order fried beef & mushrooms from the chinese, there's a lot to be said for sticking with a proven formula


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Strange, i was thinking in the car today why i keep buying TTs. I dont have an answer BTW, was just thinking it.


I guess if you want a sporty funky looking car your options are limited ... I looked at the other option and kept coming back to the TT.

Before the MkII came out I considered a 350Z, as it seemed to me to be the 'new TT' and better looking than the Mk1 (fresher at least), trouble is that although it's reportedly phenomenal you still have to say you drive a Nissan, and being RWD it's not as usable/practical as a TT with Quattro.

RWD kills most other options for me, I need a car I can use 365 ... so the Z4 and a Boxster are out too. Would love a Boxster for dry days and high days but think the styling's looking a bit dated, and Porsche interiors really suck considering the cost - Proton anyone?

C.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Bryn said:


> I had some issues with the fitment of my Miltek so they offered me a remap free of charge for the inconvenience.


Thanks and very helpful - do you have a quad miltek or dual exhaust? How is it for sound? Louder, about the same or meatier? I'm tempted by a Miltek cat back but daunted by the whole cut a hole in the valance thing and fear that it will sound chavistic....


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> do you have a quad miltek or dual exhaust? How is it for sound? Louder, about the same or meatier? I'm tempted by a Miltek cat back but daunted by the whole cut a hole in the valance thing and fear that it will sound chavistic....


I went for the dual.
The fitment issues were not related to the valance it was the actual pipes, one stuck out about 15mm more than the other! 
I'm a right fussey git and it really bothered me so in the end they cut one pipe off, ground 10mm away then welded it back on. It's perfect now
The sound is just a tad louder than the stock system nothing 'chavistic' about it at all, just a lovely low howl that develops into a sort of crackle at full chat - I love it 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

chrisabdn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Strange, i was thinking in the car today why i keep buying TTs. I dont have an answer BTW, was just thinking it.
> ...


I find the TT value for money, or was. OK you could spend more on a car but would you ever see the money again? Some don't care about that, i do. I'm tight. I also try to keep in line with my car allowance and treat the car as a work tool like a laptop is. I'm up for the R4 when that comes out.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I find the TT value for money, or was. OK you could spend more on a car but would you ever see the money again? Some don't care about that, i do. I'm tight. I also try to keep in line with my car allowance and treat the car as a work tool like a laptop is. I'm up for the R4 when that comes out.


A lot to be said for strong residuals ... the TT is a force to be reckoned with in that regard.

Think the Z4 is fairly strong too, due to being less of them around, but it's a strict 2 seater and has that BMW stigma, plus RWD only.

You're right, not many other options stack up against the TT in financial terms.

R4 is worthy of serious consideration ... nice to have an upgrade option as was wondering where you go after a TT if you still want 4WD and great looks.


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

is it true chipping the 3.2 helps with fuel consumption? quite tempted by th quad miltek exhausts.. did some1 say that one pipe sticks out further than the other?


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

I had the Miltek Quad with the left hand side having one of the pipes welded on lower than the other and no matter how many times i tried to adjust it it wouldnt sit right :? so i replaced them with the Miltek duals and colour coded the rear valence black metalflake just to be different.
The quads do sound nice though


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

faulky said:


> I had the Miltek Quad with the left hand side having one of the pipes welded on lower than the other and no matter how many times i tried to adjust it it wouldnt sit right :? so i replaced them with the Miltek duals and colour coded the rear valence black metalflake just to be different.
> The quads do sound nice though


The Miltek exhaust is pretty much the lowest price option I've seen....I guess you get what you pay for. Both Eisenmann and Pogea Racing are more expensive. The latter being considerably more...


----------



## Jonnyboy66 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their input, certainly food for thought, cheers


----------

